# Fight Magazine February 2010



## Boyd Ritchie (Feb 19, 2010)

Great article on Catch Wrestling, its history and how it is the foundation of MMA and many martial arts systems we know today. It was written by the premier historian of Catch Mark Hewitt and includes commentary from our own Kris Iatskevich. A must read!!


----------

